# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Go Eagles!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I hope there are some Eagles fans out there!!!


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

GO PATRIOTS!!!

I couldnt figure out how to email you privately about the bad experience with a plant vendor. I am having trouble with one right now. Can you email me, then I will email you back? If you don't mind chatting with a Patriots fan......


----------

